

Getting things done in the Capital of India - hardik
http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/nation/the-b-c-and-d-of-governance

======
ahk
That was... unexpected.

A sign of the times if some bureaucrat's got the courage and sense of liberty
to publish such a article openly.

------
GeneralMaximus
I can attest to this. In fact, this article sums up about 75% of what I
learned at college (the other 25% is that it's okay to lie and cheat).

Sad.

------
crazydiamond
Actually the bureaucrats are quite open. A (real life) movie was once made on
the IAS (English, August) which poked a lot of fun at them. It was later shown
as part of the IAS training (perhaps still is).

The writer of the book, still is in the IAS and continues to write as he
works.

------
jbm
For what its worth, I remember reading something like this about the English
language in "The Marriage of Figaro".

“The English, in truth, do add here and there some other words when speaking;
but it is obvious that ‘God-damn’ is the foundation of their language”

Read more: Goddam/Goddamn
[http://encyclopedia.jrank.org/articles/pages/701/Goddam-
Godd...](http://encyclopedia.jrank.org/articles/pages/701/Goddam-
Goddamn.html#ixzz0oFgc4L73)

------
vijaydev
really, is this HN material?

~~~
pt
only if you are able to look at is as "Tips for Hacking the Indian
Bureaucracy" :)

------
ivenkys
An interesting article and quite surprising , in the sense that an Indian
bureaucrat is talking so openly but why is this on HN ?

